

Show HN: Learn iPhone and iPad development in less than ten minutes - palish

http://www.google.com
======
jamesladd
Not sure how that link helps, this one might:
[http://jamesladdcode.com/2011/10/14/playup-tips-for-ios-
deve...](http://jamesladdcode.com/2011/10/14/playup-tips-for-ios-development/)

